# Khaleeji Arabic: قد



## faraula

Salaam,
I wonder how to use  قد. Is it the same  قد from MSA as describing past events? Or is it simply another word derived from a verb?  
Please give me couple of examples. I have to add that I hear "gadd" pretty often in khaleeje dialogs. 

إنت مو قد الكلام

My literal  translation attempt: You didn't do (meaning say) these words.


----------



## djamal 2008

قد و المضارع للتشكيك, قد و الماضي للتثبيت, 

كان قد +الماضي= كي تصف عن حادث في الماضي حصل قبل حدث ثان

كان قد جاء قبل ما جئت
يكون  المطر قد نزلت عندما جاء و في هذه الحالة تصف وقوع حالة قبل اخرى في المستبقل,


----------



## ayed

Thanks a lot for dmajal2008 for his explanations about "qad".
As for Faraulah question, "qadd" here in this context:
means that a person doesn't fulfill words.He doesn't tell the truth or keep  promises.He only just says but without actions.

You aren't a man of his word


----------



## Mahaodeh

faraula said:


> إنت مو قد الكلام


 
Originally, this قَدّ is used for clothes specifically هذا القميص مو على قدك, it means "this shirt is not the same size as your build" (i.e., it does not fit), from MSA (Lisaan al-Arab): والقدُّ أيضًا قامة الرجل وتقطيعهُ , meaning that it's his height or the shape and size of his body.

So basically, the phrase above means "you do not fit your words", implying that the words are bigger than you. Later, the use became almost identical to the MSA قَدْر, so it can be rendered in MSA as أنت لست بقدر الكلام.

By the way, I've also heard it quite commonly in Iraq and the Levant, so I don't think it's restricted to Khaleej area.


----------



## faraula

Teslamu Maha and Ayed. To summerize, here gadd is a noun, and it's common in spoken language, yes?
So fer example can I say: Ana mu gadd shughli? Meaning my work doesn't fit me?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Exactly, implying that you can't handle your work because it's too big/much/complicated/sophistocated...etc. for you. Fit here is a physical fit (just imagine clothes too big so you are unable to fill them).

However, if you mean by "my work doesn't fit me" that it has a type that is not compatable with you (not your type, not what you like...etc.) then I would go for ما يناسبني (or MSA لا يناسبني).


----------



## djamal 2008

لا يرقى الى=gad al khaleejy or is it _tantamount_ in english.


----------



## WadiH

There are two قد's.

قدّ with a _shadda_ is not a particle but a noun used to describe size, amount, or measure.  It occurs in MSA as well with a related but slightly different meaning than in dialects.

The other قد you're thinking of is a particle used in both MSA and most Peninsular dialects to modify verbs and create different tenses.


----------



## faraula

Thank you for all explanations. They are very useful. Now I need to make use of it. 
Could you please give couple of sentences in dialect with qad as a particle


----------



## Mr.Marjooj

Mar7aba!..since this is my first post in this forum, I'd like you guys to excuse my poor English. I am not linguistic but I have great enthusiasm about Arabic language in general and how we young generation here in saudi are useing and enriching it for our good.

As far as I know The word "*qad* pronounced like god in English:*قـد* " in Najdi dialect which I speak is used as (particle), (Noun) and (Adjective).

As Noun:

1- *مياســـة الــقــد* = a woman with a beautiful (bodily) shape
(This set phrase mainly appears in poetry. used only for female never applied to male)

2- *القـميص ذاك جاء على قدك؟* = does that shirt (you bought) fit for your body?

As Adjective:

1- !أنـت قـدهـا وقـدود = you're definitely good enough to do it!
(very commonly used among young people here in Saudi because it sounds cool, cheers up and gives encouragement as well)

As Particle:

1- *قــد طـلـعــت؟* = Have you left yet? (past)
*قــــــد نـــــام؟* = Has he slept yet? (past)

2- *قــدك بـتطلع؟* = You were just about to leave? weren't you?! (past)

.*اليوم كان مالي نفس, قـدنـــي بسحب على المحاضرة* = This morning I felt down, I was going to skip the class.

(The second use of قـد as particle is particularly used in some tribal dialects in Najd {such as Qahtan "Joctan in Bible"} and Southern part of the Arabian peninsula{Ghamid,Yam,Zahran..etc} .and I think the word قـدنـي is derived from combination of قـد + إني in MSA)

I hope this will help you.

Note: If there is any question regarding Bedouin dialects, I would be happy to answer it because I am Bedouin.

Salam (=peace,hello,bye)


----------



## londonmasri

Mr.Marjooj said:


> Mar7aba!..since this is my first post in this forum, I'd like you guys to excuse my poor English. I am not linguistic but I have great enthusiasm about Arabic language in general and how we young generation here in saudi are useing and enriching it for our good.
> Salam (=peace,hello,bye)


 
Salam Mr Marjooj.

On the contrary your English is excellent mashallah!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## faraula

Ahlan wa sahlan mr.marjooj. It's great to find people so enthusiastic about arabic! 

Your answer is very useful and exactly what I asked for. Thank you.


----------



## WadiH

The examples given by Mr. Marjooj are more Southern than Najdi because they attach pronouns to قد (e.g. قدني, قدهم, etc.).

Here are some more Najdi examples:

ما قد رحت لامريكا
I've never been to America

قد رحت لامريكا؟/ما قد رحت لأمريكا؟
Have you ever gone to America/Haven't you ever gone to America?

قد رحت لهم
I've gone to them before.

يوم وصلت بيته ولينه قد راح
By the time I arrived at his house, he had already left.

رحت بيته وهو قد راح
I went to his house after he had left.

قد خِطْبَتْ هاك الحين
She had already been proposed to at that time.

Of course, in Najd, قد is pronounced either _gid_ (with a hard 'g'), or if you want a more old-fashioned pronunciation, _dzid_.

In the South, I notice it's more like _gud_, _gudni_, _gudak_, etc.


----------



## ayed

Brother Wadi, so do we in Najdi region use قدني قدك قدهم قدهي/ قدها
راح يوم قدني جاي
He left with that I came
يوم قدك بتجي لاهو يوم راح
When you were about to come over, he had just left
غرزوا يوم قدهم جايين
Their car stuck in the sand as they were coming.
قدهي مجوز
She is old enough for marriage.


----------



## Mr.Marjooj

london masri.. 7ayyak Allah! thank you  
Faraula..I am glad to hear that. You're welcome my pleasure.


----------



## djamal 2008

إن أصل كلمة "قَدْ" تعني يكْفِي : مثلا : قدني دينارٌ أي يكفيني دينار, و يعتبر اسم فاعل لا يعرب, و يجوز استعمال قَطْ و فقط يعني إذن فيكفي.


According to the translations provided by our dearest friends from the Najd land, we can assume that it means yet, already, now,and just is from  I understood.

Thanks for your enlightment.


----------



## WadiH

ayed said:


> Brother Wadi, so do we in Najdi region use قدني قدك قدهم قدهي/ قدها
> راح يوم قدني جاي
> He left with that I came
> يوم قدك بتجي لاهو يوم راح
> When you were about to come over, he had just left
> غرزوا يوم قدهم جايين
> Their car stuck in the sand as they were coming.
> قدهي مجوز
> She is old enough for marriage.



Yes, but it is a minority usage, associated mostly with southern Najdi tribes.  I'm guessing the Ga7a6een attach the pronoun?  I know that the حضر of Najd don't attach a pronoun to قد.


----------



## ayed

Wadi, Najdi Badawi still use this word so far and so do I.


----------



## DarrenLamb

Mr.Marjooj said:


> As Particle:
> 
> 1- *قــد طـلـعــت؟* = Have you left yet? (past)
> *قــــــد نـــــام؟* = Has he slept yet? (past)


How does this differ to the Khaleeji

طلعت لو بعد؟ = Have you left yet?

نام لو بعد؟ = Has he slept yet?


----------



## malmerri

I was about to post a new thread about  فد but I found this one. I hope someone that could help. I am trying to categorize قد or find out what it is exactly. 

Now in MSA, قد is considered a particle, (اداء / حرف)  which is very clear, if it is used with a verb in the past form, it would add the meaning of التاكيد assertion. And if it is used with a verb in the present tense, it gives the meaning of  شك  doubt. 

The other قدّ with a Shadda, is a noun or Verb.

I am not sure about the one used in Khaleeji. Would it be considered an auxiliary verb? Just like it was mentioned above قد  could have pronouns attached to it, and believe those are Object Pronouns (Correct me if I am wrong) and it precedes a verb in the past form or a future present verb or Active participle and the meaning it add is of time (Would it make it an adverb?) 
قدني طالع  I was about to leave
قدني طلعت I already left
قدني بطلع  I was about to leave

قدني واصل I am almost there
قدني وصلت I am already here
قدني بوصل I was about to get there



Mr.Marjooj said:


> As Particle:
> 
> 1- *قــد طـلـعــت؟* = Have you left yet? (past)
> *قــــــد نـــــام؟* = Has he slept yet? (past)
> 
> 2- *قــدك بـتطلع؟* = You were just about to leave? weren't you?! (past)
> 
> .*اليوم كان مالي نفس, قـدنـــي بسحب على المحاضرة* = This morning I felt down, I was going to skip the class.
> 
> (The second use of قـد as particle is particularly used in some tribal dialects in Najd {such as Qahtan "Joctan in Bible"} and Southern part of the Arabian peninsula{Ghamid,Yam,Zahran..etc} .and I think the word قـدنـي is derived from combination of قـد + إني in MSA)



I could see it as a particle but if pronouns is attached to it would it be a particle? It is very interesting how you analysed قدني  but I don't think in MSA قد أني  is ever used (Correct me if I am mistaken)

Your help is appreciated


----------



## princeipeazul

Wadi Hanifa said:


> The examples given by Mr. Marjooj are more Southern than Najdi because they attach pronouns to قد (e.g. قدني, قدهم, etc.).
> 
> Here are some more Najdi examples:
> 
> ما قد رحت لامريكا
> I've never been to America
> 
> قد رحت لامريكا؟/ما قد رحت لأمريكا؟
> Have you ever gone to America/Haven't you ever gone to America?
> 
> قد رحت لهم
> I've gone to them before.
> 
> يوم وصلت بيته ولينه قد راح
> By the time I arrived at his house, he had already left.
> 
> رحت بيته وهو قد راح
> I went to his house after he had left.
> 
> قد خِطْبَتْ هاك الحين
> She had already been proposed to at that time.
> 
> Of course, in Najd, قد is pronounced either _gid_ (with a hard 'g'), or if you want a more old-fashioned pronunciation, _dzid_.
> 
> In the South, I notice it's more like _gud_, _gudni_, _gudak_, etc.


Hi. Is قد also used in Najdi arabic for recent past actions? for example I want to say "The delivery man has already arrived (today)", how would you say it in Najdi?


----------



## ayed

princeipeazul said:


> Hi. Is قد also used in Najdi arabic for recent past actions? for example I want to say "The delivery man has already arrived (today)", how would you say it in Najdi?


You could simply say:
جانا موصل الطلبات اليوم
to use قد you would have an asker to answer their question with *قد*
هو جاء موصل الطلبات ؟
إيه، قد جاء


----------



## Hemza

In Hassaniya قد is pronounced قطّ (_giTT_). It is not "cat" (which is "_gaTT_" or "_mesh_") when used as a particle before a verb when a past action occured or when asking if it has ever been done, for instance:

قطّ مشيت لثمّ؟ (have you ever been there?).

Used with ما, it means "never", like ما قطّ رايته (I've never seen him).



Wadi Hanifa said:


> Here are some more Najdi examples:


The equivalent in Hassaniya


Wadi Hanifa said:


> ما قد رحت لامريكا
> I've never been to America


ما قطّ سافرت لأميركا


> قد رحت لامريكا؟/ما قد رحت لأمريكا؟
> Have you ever gone to America/Haven't you ever gone to America?


قط سافرت لأميركا؟/ما قط سافرت لأميركا؟


> قد رحت لهم
> I've gone to them before.


قطّ مشيت لهم


As for قدّ (said _gedd_) used to mean "to fit" or referring to the size, it is the same as in (most) other dialects.


Mr.Marjooj said:


> 2- *القـميص ذاك جاء (على) قدك؟* = does that shirt (you bought) fit for your body?



The same would be said in Moroccan (including Hassaniya) dialects

The difference with Najdi would be when it means _just now_ which is توّ and _to be about_ which is (بعد أن(ك (ba3danni/nek).


----------



## princeipeazul

malmerri said:


> قدني طالع I was about to leave
> قدني طلعت I already left
> قدني بطلع I was about to leave


I'm not sure what dialect it was but I think it's a Saudi dialect. I heard the expression توّ plus the verb يبغى to mean "to be about to do something" in the past.

So, "I was about to leave" could be said as "توي كنت ابغى اطلع". Can anyone tell me what dialect speaks like that?


----------



## ayed

princeipeazul said:


> I'm not sure what dialect it was but I think it's a Saudi dialect. I heard the expression توّ plus the verb يبغى to mean "to be about to do something" in the past.
> 
> So, "I was about to leave" could be said as "توي كنت ابغى اطلع". Can anyone tell me what dialect speaks like that?


توني أبي أطلع
يوم قدني طالع
وأنا توني طالع
وأنا طالع
All mean the same and subject to personal preference


----------

